# avi zu "mtv raytrace" konvertieren !? welches programm



## digiTAL (15. Dezember 2005)

Alooa,

ich habe mir vor kurzen einen MP3 Player (dnt V-Box 10) zugelegt und bei dem kann ich auch Filme im "MTV RayTrace [(*.mtv)]" Format abspielen. Jedenfalls hab ich viel gegoogelt und nicht wirklich ein Programm gefunden das mir kleine avi dateien in das Format umwandelt.

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen und sagen wo ich so ein Programm finde. Eine Beispiel Film als *.mtv war schon auf dem MP3 Player vorhanden und sieht gut aus. Irgendwie müssen die ja das hinbekommen haben 

THX im voraus
digiTAL


----------



## chmee (17. Dezember 2005)

Hast Du die Datei mal auf den Rechner geschoben ?
Wurde sie abgespielt ? Wenn ja, dann ist das ein "gängiges" Format.
Mit G-Spot überprüfen, welches.
Vielleicht steckt dahinter etwas ganz Einfaches..

mfg chmee


----------



## digiTAL (17. Dezember 2005)

hey chmee,

habe mir gleich das neuste Programm von GSpot gedownloadet aber leider erkennt er diese *.mtv Datei nicht. Das Programm ist wohl mehr oder weniger für die gängisten Videoformate ausgelegt worden.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine e-Mail an die Firma schicken !?


----------



## chmee (17. Dezember 2005)

naja, nein und ja, 
G-Spot erkennt alle Codecs, die auch installiert sind. hat also keine eigene liste.
Aber du kannst die FourCC auslesen, das ist die Codeckennung, die in der Datei steckt.
Programm AVIC.exe im Netz suchen.
Dann kannst bei http://www.fourcc.org/ nachschauen, welcher Codec das ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## chmee (17. Dezember 2005)

gerade mal im Netz gestöbert.
Ist keine CD dabei, wo auch ein Konverter dabei ist ?
Unterstützt Dein Player auch mp4 oder dmv ? oder 3gp ?

mfg chmee


----------



## digiTAL (17. Dezember 2005)

hmm,

danke für den Tipp, aber da kann ich ja nur von den DivX oder Xvid Dateien die FourCC auslesen und keine *.mtv Video Dateien. Weißt du vielleicht ein anderes Programm das dass aislesen kann !?

edit: nein der kann nur *.mtv dateien abspielen und codecs muss ich mal schauen, denke aber nich :-/

mfg digiTALE


----------



## 27b-6 (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

    Ich habe auch kurz gegoogelt  und habe dieses hier gefunden: Graphics Converter
   Versteht ziemlich viele Formate. Gibt es als 30-Tage-Trial und dann für nur 30 US-Dollar.
 :edit: Guck auch mal hier.
 :edit: und dieses


----------

